# New Construction Roof Leaking



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

New construction roof started leaking last week during a rain storm. Water was leaking from a light fixture in the ceiling. Spoke with the builder and he had his roofer come by. Their fix was to caulk up some locations in the roof. Please have a look at these pictures and tell me if this seems like a reasonable fix for the issue.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Put your foot down. Using Blackjack to fix a poor roofing job, is just looking for failure.

Tell the GC and roofer, that if they do not do the fix properly, which will mean most likely a tear off and doing it correct, with Grace Rain & Ice, 30# felt, laying the shingles per manufacturer specs.

Have you looked in the attic for mold issues yet?

If the GC does not want to fix the problem, start working with a lawyer. Keep documents and photos of everything, in case it goes to arbitration, due to the GC will not fix their shortcomings.

If the roof is leaking, who knows what other short cuts they took.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I see a bigger problem. 

As that rain water goes flowing down the roof shingles....when it gets to those ridge caps, it's going to want to flow up under the cap. If the underpayment is not continuous, water gets in. 

I'm. Not the expert, but besides this not being the best design, I'm thinking that a modified valley flashing should have been used.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That is one really odd roof line.
Can you take a picture, like standing in the yard so we can see the whole picture.
Just makes no since to have two roof lines off set like that to me.
Was this an addition, or a whole new house.


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

here is a pic from the backyard. the red line is where that long line of sealant runs down.


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

joecaption said:


> That is one really odd roof line.
> Can you take a picture, like standing in the yard so we can see the whole picture.
> Just makes no since to have two roof lines off set like that to me.
> Was this an addition, or a whole new house.


It's a whole new house.


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> I see a bigger problem.
> 
> As that rain water goes flowing down the roof shingles....when it gets to those ridge caps, it's going to want to flow up under the cap. If the underpayment is not continuous, water gets in.
> 
> I'm. Not the expert, but besides this not being the best design, I'm thinking that a modified valley flashing should have been used.


Can you elaborate a bit more on what a modified valley flashing is? I intend to discuss this repair with the builder and want to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

To me that just makes no since the way it was framed.
That roof should have been flat all the way across with no offset like that.
I could almost see if they offset it by 6" and ran it like two separate roofs, but not like that.
Glad I'm not the owner. If I would have seen them going up on a ladder with a caulking gun on a brand new roof I would have ran them off the property. 
Only place that should have needed sealing is the exposed nails at the end of a cap run.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

This is a cheap way to fix an inadequate roofing job. I think they cheeped out on the ice and water shield. Get another independent roofer to come out and evaluate the stituation why house is still under warranty.



ps. I also don't under stand the offset on the ridge.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

In that first picture it sure looks like the caps where run backwards. 
I do not see where it is in the other pictures.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Contact the manufacturer of the shingles, and have them send someone out to look at that job. Also before you signed off on it, did you have a Home Inspector go through, to find any and all issues?

Get on the GC, and do not let up. If they start leading you on a goose chase, by not answering your calls, etc., start sending them certified letters, with the part of the contract that they gave you, that covers this problem.

If they start ignoring you, I would not hesitate to secure a lawyer to start placing pressure on the builder. Has your state or local home builders association ever have complaints about this builder and their sub's? Any complaints from other customers of theirs?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

No question about it. That will keep leaking. They should at least have done it like a geodesic dome section. Run the lower up and over the ridge, run the other side over 3" and cut it off. 

Alternatively, they could have run the upper and cut it flush, then run a modified valley up and over like termination flashing on the upper side, held with cleats, and normal valley, or even a channeled valley on the other. 

[url]http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/show_album_photo.asp?userid=30&AlbumID=108&file=764&s=0[/URL]

Channeled valleys beat the dog out of W valleys in many applications.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

I have always called those "zippers".

I must admit thats about the smallest one i have ever seen.

That "fix" is laughable, I would never allow that to fly on my roof.



I cant decide if that red valley on that slate roof or the henrys on the ridge looks worse.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

AndyWRS said:


> I have always called those "zippers".
> 
> I must admit thats about the smallest one i have ever seen.
> 
> ...


 The red valley is 120 years old. They seldom use 'soakers' around here, so you have to point the ridges every couple of years and recover any exposed nails.
Not many want to pay the $130.00+, per lineal foot to redo the ridges correctly with soakers.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh, tropical rain that could jump a 'W' valley would just be turned away with a channeled valley.


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

joecaption said:


> To me that just makes no since the way it was framed.
> That roof should have been flat all the way across with no offset like that.
> I could almost see if they offset it by 6" and ran it like two separate roofs, but not like that.
> Glad I'm not the owner. If I would have seen them going up on a ladder with a caulking gun on a brand new roof I would have ran them off the property.
> Only place that should have needed sealing is the exposed nails at the end of a cap run.


I wasn't home when the roofers were here. I've already sent a text to the builder to let him know we need to talk about how this issue is being handled. I'm trying to gather as much information as I can so I know how the issue should have been dealt with.


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

joecaption said:


> In that first picture it sure looks like the caps where run backwards.
> I do not see where it is in the other pictures.


If you look at the picture from the back of the house, the caps you are referring to run along the ridge above the 3 windows (right side in picture). The caps run toward the back of the house, should that gap on the end be that big and furthermore, should it be filled with sealant?


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Contact the manufacturer of the shingles, and have them send someone out to look at that job. Also before you signed off on it, did you have a Home Inspector go through, to find any and all issues?
> 
> Get on the GC, and do not let up. If they start leading you on a goose chase, by not answering your calls, etc., start sending them certified letters, with the part of the contract that they gave you, that covers this problem.
> 
> If they start ignoring you, I would not hesitate to secure a lawyer to start placing pressure on the builder. Has your state or local home builders association ever have complaints about this builder and their sub's? Any complaints from other customers of theirs?


Unfortunately, we did not have an inspection done. The builder is building another house two doors done, so he's around everyday. All I've heard about him is that he builds a quality home. Although, I'v noticed as he's been building other houses on the street, there seems like a different framing and/or roofing crew at each house.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

I'd want to shoot the architect for putting a hip 6 inches away from a valley.


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm going to tell the builder I want all the shingles from the top of that valley down through the ridge vent torn out and I want it all redone.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

roofermann said:


> I'd want to shoot the architect for putting a hip 6 inches away from a valley.


 I'm currently working on a house with 4 of those.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

roofermann said:


> I'd want to shoot the architect for putting a hip 6 inches away from a valley.


 
Amen to that.

Although a kick in the nuts would seem a bit more appropriate than death.


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Contact the manufacturer of the shingles, and have them send someone out to look at that job. Also before you signed off on it, did you have a Home Inspector go through, to find any and all issues?
> 
> Get on the GC, and do not let up. If they start leading you on a goose chase, by not answering your calls, etc., start sending them certified letters, with the part of the contract that they gave you, that covers this problem.
> 
> If they start ignoring you, I would not hesitate to secure a lawyer to start placing pressure on the builder. Has your state or local home builders association ever have complaints about this builder and their sub's? Any complaints from other customers of theirs?


How would I figure out the shingles manufacturer?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

gilbo125 said:


> How would I figure out the shingles manufacturer?


Should be on the material call-out, that is attached to the Blue prints. Go to the other sites, and look for packaging from the roofing materials. If they are using the same set of blue prints and materials, it would not be hard to figure out.


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Should be on the material call-out, that is attached to the Blue prints. Go to the other sites, and look for packaging from the roofing materials. If they are using the same set of blue prints and materials, it would not be hard to figure out.


Brilliant!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

GAF loves these hack jobs. They have been known to pull roofing contractors and construction company CERT's for their company.

If you go to the GAF website and pull up the installation info on installing this product, it will tell you what kind of nail, underlayment , temp to install, etc..

Would not hurt to call them in on this, and accidentally drop about the other current builds. Also may want to talk to local county building inspector, regarding this.

Again, keep a hold of everything, write down a diary of communication with the GC, so if you have to start laying your cards on the table, while playing this poker game, you do not lose your hand during.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

AndyWRS said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> Although a kick in the nuts would seem a bit more appropriate than death.


Not shoot to kill, maybe kneecaps though.:thumbsup:


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

Spoke with builder this morning. He's agreed to rip it up and redo it. When I expressed concern about using the same crew that used the sealant he got very angry and told me if I want someone else to do it then I can pay for it. 

I want to make sure it's done correctly this time, I'm thinking a call to GAF to figure out how this install needs to go might be necessary.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

When they do do it, be there to watch and observe. Also, is there any mold in the attic area, due to the leakage?


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> When they do do it, be there to watch and observe. Also, is there any mold in the attic area, due to the leakage?


I looked around and didn't notice and mold. I'll have a better idea after the roof is opened up. Also, when all the soaked insulation is pulled out and replaced I'll be sure to record what the area looks like.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

I would do that in metal, wider then I usually llike for a valley but it could be folded over the hip and clipped in place. No ridge caps, fold the field shingles over the hip and cement them down on that side, no nails. Poor design but roofable.


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

PatChap said:


> I would do that in metal, wider then I usually llike for a valley but it could be folded over the hip and clipped in place. No ridge caps, fold the field shingles over the hip and cement them down on that side, no nails. Poor design but roofable.


PatChap, thanks very much for the direction. Any chance you could provide some pictures or point me toward an example of this. To be honest, I don't completely follow your suggested instruction.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

PatChap said:


> I would do that in metal, wider then I usually llike for a valley but it could be folded over the hip and clipped in place. No ridge caps, fold the field shingles over the hip and cement them down on that side, no nails. Poor design but roofable.


That's what I suggested, but the metal has to cover those shingles, not be hidden under them. That would buck the water flow. 
It should be cleated in place just like normal termination flashing.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

tinner666 said:


> That's what I suggested, but the metal has to cover those shingles, not be hidden under them. That would buck the water flow.
> It should be cleated in place just like normal termination flashing.


I didn't read the thread too well before posting :whistling2:.
I agree that would be best, though it would be a hard sell aesthetically. I've done it covering them, and cutting the overlapping shingles on a taper like a normal valley and have had no issues. 
What these guys did was nuts, I bet then nailed the caps like normal too, I don't know how you can install something guaranteed to fail and not care.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

PatChap said:


> What these guys did was nuts, I bet then nailed the caps like normal too, I don't know how you can install something guaranteed to fail and not care.


 I see it every day. The new breed of roofer and builder is a salesman that 'hires' warm bodies. Oh well, it keeps me busy and pays the bills.


----------

